

Ask HN: What do you use to track leads and prospects? - ericb

For those dealing with leads and prospects, I'm wondering what you're using to organize those leads and follow ups, and how you manage the process?<p>I'm interested in installed FOSS, or cloud solutions. If there are any very active Rails solutions, that might be interesting, as well.  Thoughts?
======
auston
<http://leadlogsys.com>

<http://fatfreecrm.com>

<http://pipelinedeals.com>

<http://highrisehq.com>

<http://oprius.com>

<http://salesforce.com>

------
lazyant
We use SugarCRM: (PHP/MySQL or hosted) <http://www.sugarcrm.com/> there's an
open source version : <http://www.sugarforge.org/>

